

Ask HN: What contact management system do you use - wushupork

I need to find a good solution to my ever increasing number of biz cards I get from networking events and conferences. Do you guys use a biz card scanner? What can you recommend? What address book tool do you use?<p>Thanks
======
ScottWhigham
I'm just a small solo dev and a Windows guy so I just use MS Outlook. It's not
great but it does 80% of what I want better than any other single tool.

